# Used JD L118 A Reasonable Deal?



## BADandMAD (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,

I posted this over in the ShadeTree forum....and thought I might get some responses here too.

Thanks!

Bruce

***************

Hi,

I'm a definite newbie when it comes to riding mowers. However, we are moving to 1.7 acres in a month of which 3 small pastures comprise probably 1.25 acres. The lady we're purchasing the property from has a JD L118 Limited Edition (she thought it was a 2004 model) that she would like to sell to us.

She's asking $1600 and here's what's included:

JD L118 (just tuned up and running strong)
6.5 Bushel Leaf/Clipping Attachments
Rubbermaid Trailer
Pull-behind Plug Aerator
Homemade Harrower

And she's also got a chipper that she'll throw in (lots of trees on the property so this will come in very handy). I can't remember the make, but it looked to be about a 5hp and quite a hefty piece of equipment.

So, is this a reasonable price for all of the above? She's in kind of tough financial straights right now, so I'm not interested in getting the "best possible" deal....just a reasonable one.

Thanks!

Bruce (aka BADandMAD....I'm BAD, my wife's MAD...our initials...not our moral or emotional state of being! )


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That's a fair deal. A new L118 retails for $1999 figure $1750 if you drive a hard bargain new. A year old L118 would be between $1,200 and $1,500 just taking a gestimation. The cart would be worth maybe $50. The aerator around $100 tops. Harrower figure $25 to $50. The chipper if in good shape and good running order definitely sweetens this deal! My figures are what it might be worth to me but I think you are coming out pretty good on this deal if this equipment is going to meet your needs and expectations. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way Bruce! :cheers:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Bruce, Welcome!!

I wouldn't think twice about it!! $1600.00 will barely get you out of a Wally World parking lot with a POS. 

You gotta trust a guy that shares both of your collective last two initials with you and your wife!! :spinsmile 

AD


----------

